# Firefox Suche Plugin



## funKy sMu (15. September 2007)

An die Programmierer hier :

fände es sehr praktisch eine BLASC-suchoption im firefox "google-panel" auswählen zu können.
hab leider kaum was verstanden auf der "make your own" seite und wollte mal fragen ob das wer ganz easy hinkriegt.

Klar is es immer schöner für die Anbieter direkt auf die HP ständig dafür zu gehen und die news mitzukriegen, aber bei meinen 3 mindestbesuchen am Tag, fällt die chance auf ein informationsversäumniss wohl weg.

würd mich freuen wenn das einer hinkriegt, dann muss man net immer ganzen grafiken laden, um ne quest zu suchen.

mfg funKy sMu


----------



## Isegrim (15. September 2007)

Zugegeben, es ist ein wenig versteckt, aber dennoch vorhanden:

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/403/client-download

Rechte Seite, auf halber Höhe.


----------



## funKy sMu (16. September 2007)

wow, das ist wirklich versteckt. 

aber danke!


----------

